# Paracord For The Troops



## BGKYSmoker (Mar 20, 2012)

Had some good time with my son this past weekend. Took him to the Schnitzel shack where he had some good German bier and some schnitzel.









He was feeling no pain when eating the schnitzel fingers. I was stuffed and only had 1 bier cuz i was the DD.








He has to get in formation at 7pm and the plane leaves at 10. Good thing is their deployment got pushed from 15 months to 9 and then to 5 months.


Had to break out the paracord jig to start making paracord survival bracelets for the guys in his unit.


----------



## scarbelly (Mar 20, 2012)

Looks like a great day for both of you and the paracord bracelets look great. Lots of great stories of guys using them to save lives


----------



## daveomak (Mar 20, 2012)

Nepas, morning..... Well, I had to read up on the bracelets.... Thanks for supporting the troops....


----------



## smokinhusker (Mar 20, 2012)

Looks like he had a good time! Glad to hear the deployment got shortened to 5 mos!!! Many thanks to him for serving and to you for supporting the troops!


----------

